# Buying used cookbooks



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Im a keen collector of cookbooks & as they cost a fraction of the price over in the US ( french Laundry is $66.00 here) I would be grateful if you could recommend a good source.

Ive looked on ebay but its too confusing and doesnt make ckear if im ordering from one or multiple suppliers & how the shipping works. So a single source for 2nd hand books would be great preferably with free shipping.

thanks


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Amazon.com always offers used books too. I'm not sure about shipping etc, but you can read up on it. I've never used them myself. Here's the French Laundry example: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...958788-7926529


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Mike,
Amazon lists the books that they sell. If there are any used ones available it will say "used books priced from...and then they will give you the lowest cost. If you click on the link it will give you the list of sellers. You can then buy from the seller or buy it through Amazon for additional security in the transaction if you like.
One of my favorite sources though is http://www.abebooks.com/ if they don't have it, they can usually find it.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Johan at Food Words is _the_ source for used cook books. Check out www.FoodWords.com

Good luck!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Thank you very much


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I go to a place called Second Glance, it's a local store. or I hit the second hand shops.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Jim--
"Food Words" looks like a great resource, but I don't quite understand what it is or how it works. These are all used books? Is the condition generally good? And what do you do if you want to order? The Prospect Books link takes you to a British address but the address at the bottom of the original page is for Oregon.
Thanks!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Good lord that prospect books is about 40minutes drive from me.
Ive heard of them because I tried tracking down a book written by a potty old gent I met recently. He had the original manuscript of the memoirs of the duke of wellingtons cook,

This is a specific publishing house though.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

If you're looking for specific titles, Bookfinder.com is a great resource.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I have had some very good luck using Amazon. As chrose mentioned, if they have used versions available, they list them. You just have to read the listings a bit more carefully. But you might be able to find some excellent books that other people no longer want. The asking prices are set -- unlike eBay, you do not bid -- but mostly they are very fair. As for shipping costs from USA to UK, that I don't know.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The listing at Food Words is a compendium of all the books they have in stock. They also produce a hard copy catalog/magazine every 4 or 5 months. I would suggest emailing them and asking about getting the print catalog. I think the catalog is free if you make a purchase every now and then or they charge you a few bucks if you are a 'just browsing' customer. For what its worth, the printed catalog is a whoot!! Johan adds his own little blurbs on the books and scatters some food related anectdotes throughout.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Amazon is great in my opinion . I would not however rule out used book stores and thrift shops ! You could stumble on a real good book for next to nothing!Clear skies , Doug.............


----------



## pretender (Jun 9, 2003)

I just purchased the French Laundry from Amazon.com with a total of $38.00. That included shipping and handling and it was a brand new book. 

Amazon has great deals also when you buy more then one book. I got two Jamie Oliver books for a total of $45.00, when they are $35.00 a piece.:chef:


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Another option is strandbooks.com. Shipping and handling is extra. The hitch is that I am not sure whether they are willing to ship outside the U.S. The e-mail address is [email protected]

They have lots of books other than cookbooks.


----------

